

China's "human flesh search engine" vigilantes bring down bent officials - dc2k08
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worldnews/asia/china/4026624/Chinese-internet-vigilantes-bring-down-another-official.html

======
noonespecial
For the first time in history the answer to the age old question _who watches
the watchers?_ might actually turn out to be _everyone_.

Cool.

~~~
zitterbewegung
And the watchers watch the watch on the watchers...

~~~
rudyfink
Yes, Xuzhou (a Chinese prefecture-level city) has moved to prohibit the "human
flesh search" ( [http://www.chinasmack.com/stories/xuzhou-government-
outlaws-...](http://www.chinasmack.com/stories/xuzhou-government-outlaws-
human-flesh-search/) )

------
est
I always find the word 'flesh' a bit strange. In Chinese 'Human Flesh'
actually means 'manual'

~~~
c1sc0
sometimes direct translations from Chinese are just weird, makes me think of
how my Chinese friends use 'forced labor', which sounds scary, but they just
mean 'manual labor'

